# Old Hoyt Eclipse...?



## Flyboy718

Anybody know anything about the older Hoyt Eclipse? Would this be a good fingers bow? It has round wheels...just wondering if anyone out there has this bow and what the ATA is and the brace height? Is this the bow that Chuck Adams did the Super Slam with?


----------



## jmoose77

Flyboy718 said:


> Anybody know anything about the older Hoyt Eclipse? Would this be a good fingers bow? It has round wheels...just wondering if anyone out there has this bow and what the ATA is and the brace height? Is this the bow that Chuck Adams did the Super Slam with?


There were a number of eclipse bows, spectra, provantage and superslam. Could you tell us which one you have?


----------



## Flyboy718

I don't own one yet, there are two for sale and one of them is a Super Slam Eclipse and the other is just listed as an Eclipse...I guess the pertinent question here for me is are they good finger bows?


----------



## jmoose77

Super Slam Eclipse had somewhere around a 40" to 41" ata. The Super Slams were good bows. They did have a large grip that some liked and some did not.

Chuck Adams? Not sure, but I believe he chose the legacy when he was shooting the Super Slam model bows.


----------



## big cypress

eclipse is the limb ,it is solid resin or[ ???]


----------



## Flyboy718

Does anyone own a Hoyt Eclipse and is it a good fingers bow?


----------



## big cypress

no one owns a hoyt eclipse.. you need a riser name i. e. ''provantage eclipse'' .....peace


----------



## Flyboy718

FYI...the bow for sale had Eclipse on one limb and nothing on the other and on the sticker with the specs on it had no metion of a name such as "provantage". So I think if Hoyt would have wanted you to know that it was a "provantage eclipse" both of those words would have been wrote on the limbs.


----------



## red44

I've seen Spectra type risers with Eclipse limb, I've owned a Provanage with Eclipse limbs. We'd need a pic probably to help.


----------



## Fingerdog56

*Eclipse limbs*

Hoyt always put the limb type on only the bottom limb, and the Hoyt logo on the top limb. The riser style was never on the limb sticker, just weight range, draw length and buss and string length. The Carbon Plus, Medalist, Legacy, Meridian & ??? were all 18" recurve limbs, the Fast-flight were 16" recurve limbs, & I think??? the Eclipse was a 14" straight limb (like the Extreme). If it has a PV riser, your'e looking at 43" ATA; Spectra or SuperSlam, 41" (if they are indeed 14 " limbs):darkbeer:


----------



## Fingerdog56

*Correction*

Hoyt/USA didn't put the riser name on the limb, but Hoyt/Easton did, so if the bow is older than about '86ish??? it could well have the riser name on the limb.:darkbeer:


----------



## littlebuddy

late but yes i have a older hoyt eclipes


----------

